# My first "real" watch - JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon



## guyute82 (Mar 2, 2017)

For several years I had been researching watches and finally settled on the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon. I couldn't be happier with my purchase - it keeps exceptional time (so far no more than +/- 1s per day!).


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats and welcome to the club. I will spare you the "mine says hi" photo. But I concur that it's a beautiful time piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterandwatches (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazing looking watch - one that's really on my shortlist. 

Would mind explaining how you came to this decision? There are so many MCs I like, and it's hard to narrow down. The Moon seems the most beautiful. For just a little more, you can have a triple date. The MC date seems the most versatile. The RDM just looks awesome. How did you end up picking?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

IMO this is one of if not the best looking watch JLC makes and if I am lucky one day I will have one.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new JLC! This is a beauty of a watch! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Maz710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats, beautiful piece!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous choice! Congrats on your JLC!


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Congrats! Great choice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guyute82 (Mar 2, 2017)

peterandwatches said:


> Amazing looking watch - one that's really on my shortlist.
> 
> Would mind explaining how you came to this decision? There are so many MCs I like, and it's hard to narrow down. The Moon seems the most beautiful. For just a little more, you can have a triple date. The MC date seems the most versatile. The RDM just looks awesome. How did you end up picking?


Great question. A few things went into the decision. First, I wanted a watch from a reputable company. JLC obviously fits the bill and I was impressed by the in-house movement. To me that indicates a true commitment to building an maintaining watches, rather than subcontracting the most important piece.

Second, I have a small wrist, so I needed something under 40mm. Also, I wanted a date marker as use that function frequently.

Finally, I was stuck by how elegant the watch was. The moon phase, the blue second hand, etc. All of it creates a classic look that works well in formal settings as well as on a casual Friday at work. To me the watch is very versatile.

I love the open back and watching the movement of the balance wheel.

Also, in the photo, you'll notice the strap is a very dark brown. Originally I had ordered it with a brown strap, thinking I would receive the standard color. After speaking with the AD (Govberg jewelers in Philadelphia - HIGHLY recommended) they shipped me a replacement strap in the original color, at no charge. Talk about customer service. I'm bringing it to a shop soon to have it swapped out.

My plan is to wear the watch myself, until my son (18 months now) graduates from college/grad school/etc. and them pass it down to him. I didn't grow up with a ton of money so being able to purchase and pass down an heirloom like this is pretty neat in my book.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations. I recently acquired the black face MUT Moon. It's an unbelievably beautiful, suave and tasteful watch. 

Wear it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats ! on a lovely choice and purchase. Thats the one thing im lacking in my collection a nice dressy moon phase...


----------



## Shermara (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats! This is a really fantastic piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## laoshun78 (Apr 3, 2014)

I love this piece, especially in rose gold.


----------



## goblin (Jun 7, 2016)

Great choice, congrats.


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Just lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Beautiful and elegant!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

beauty


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Gorgeous watch and one lucky kid to be receiving such a special time piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera8 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations...Well done..If I were to get a Moonphase..I'd like to get this piece.


----------



## TrailMonkey (Feb 10, 2016)

Gorgeous watch!!


guyute82 said:


> For several years I had been researching watches and finally settled on the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon. I couldn't be happier with my purchase - it keeps exceptional time (so far no more than +/- 1s per day!).
> 
> View attachment 11112274
> 
> ...


----------



## H-perry (Aug 20, 2016)

Excellent choice, it looks very classy and impressive! Nice job!


----------



## Seleur (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats! I just picked up one as well and am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Tiss0t (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm in love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP97 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow that's like a Kate Upton, Brad Pitt or anyone else that tickles your fancy as a first.

Congrats sir.


----------



## dachigga69 (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats! Have worn it for 24 hours borrowing from a friend and it just fits so fantastically on the wrist. Would love to wear full time at some point in the future


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on a fantastic dress watch


----------



## watchmase (Jul 28, 2014)

Such a stunningly simple and beautiful watch!


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Congratulations. Wear it in good health. I went the cheaper route for my moonphase.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I still think it is the best looking dress watch that will stand the test of time.


----------



## ma2cos (May 23, 2017)

Stunning watch! Thinking of getting it next week!


----------



## Valle de Joux (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent choice but, you already knew that, right?


----------



## crappbag (Aug 1, 2015)

Great watch OP. Keen to hear your thoughts and the thoughts of any other moonphase owners on how often the moonphase has come in handy as a complication!


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)

guyute82 said:


> For several years I had been researching watches and finally settled on the JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon. I couldn't be happier with my purchase - it keeps exceptional time (so far no more than +/- 1s per day!).
> 
> View attachment 11112274
> 
> ...


Thats an incredible first! Congrats! That's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Michael1025 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've got a moonphase...and it's certainly not a "practical" complication but it is my favorite. Adds a little romance to a watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scheissestadt (Nov 21, 2016)

crappbag said:


> Great watch OP. Keen to hear your thoughts and the thoughts of any other moonphase owners on how often the moonphase has come in handy as a complication!


It has no practical value. When done right, I like it on a dress watch because it adds to the dial a distinct, almost organic shape that is unlike any other complication. Yet the aperture shape is still derived from its function, even if that function is kind of useless nowadays.

Additionally, it is a special complication because it's not just an indicator but also a "picture," of the cosmos no less. Generally you want your watch face to be abstract and analytical, but a good moonphase strays from that just the right amount and reminds you that time is beyond this planet.


----------



## crappbag (Aug 1, 2015)

scheissestadt said:


> It has no practical value. When done right, I like it on a dress watch because it adds to the dial a distinct, almost organic shape that is unlike any other complication. Yet the aperture shape is still derived from its function, even if that function is kind of useless nowadays.
> 
> Additionally, it is a special complication because it's not just an indicator but also a "picture," of the cosmos no less. Generally you want your watch face to be abstract and analytical, but a good moonphase strays from that just the right amount and reminds you that time is beyond this planet.


Elegant way to describe the perks of a moonphase. Probably why I've always wanted a moonphase watch but still looking for the right one.


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

I think I have found a new addition


----------



## guyute82 (Mar 2, 2017)

UPDATE: After having the watch for several months, I continue to be very happy with the purchase. Time is consistently accurate. I have picked up two extremely minor nicks in the stainless steel case, but I imagine these could be fixed with some careful polishing at a jeweler.

I get about 36-38 hours of power reserve on it (versus the quoted 43 hours) which I assume is probably standard.


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

Such a classy choice, you have amazing taste. Tried this watch on in an AD a couple of weeks ago and it blew me away. Hardly noticed it on my wrist!


----------



## mcwatch12 (May 2, 2017)

classic dress watch


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Great watch. Congrats!


----------



## wctah (Nov 9, 2016)

Cool watch, congrats.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

What can we say?
This is pure elegance. JleC is a fantastic maison.

Congratulations. You should be very proud of this piece of art.


----------



## OrolgioPete (Apr 20, 2017)

Very cool, maybe should be in the collection one day


----------



## LiquidPZA (Jul 11, 2011)

Such a timeless beauty. Congrats!


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

Super watch and congrats! Looks excellent on you.


----------



## vwatchv (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, this watch is gorgeous. Great first choice! Any ideas on building a collection?


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

I want this as my dress watch so bad. It comes right after the H. Moser & Cie Venturer Purity


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats, a beautiful watch and probably my favorite “non-useful” complication!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

